# memory foam mattreses



## Deleted member 775 (Feb 18, 2009)

been looking at those memory foam mattress covers for the van (as our mattress is a bit worse for wear, the sponge has had its day). but there so expensive so we had an old tempur one upstairs that was unused. so now it has been cut to size and fitted in the van a bit of real comfort now  recycled   and saved a bit of cash .


----------



## Pioneer (Feb 18, 2009)

Re-furb mattress, at least the wife will get a rest now, instead of sprawling all over her to get comfortable nice one.
I think my memory foam topper came from Lidl at around £30, and I would not be without it now, what a difference they make, even on top of a new mattress

Happy Camping


----------



## Kev_Behr (Feb 18, 2009)

Anyone know where we could get a cheap one, doesn't need to be top notch.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Feb 18, 2009)

do you mean a topper or the full mattress, the only reason i have used one is my daughter moved away and did not want to take it with her


----------



## peppers (Feb 18, 2009)

Kev_Behr said:


> Anyone know where we could get a cheap one, doesn't need to be top notch.



ebay seems reasonable


----------



## james pond (Feb 19, 2009)

kev_behr ;;  when you go on e-bay take a look at the descriptions, a lot of those matresses are only memory foam on top, 3 or 4 inches; rest often ordinary foam, but you still pay top whack. we just bought a 4inches topper and put it on oue old matress


----------



## Polly (Feb 19, 2009)

Hia
Are we talking about a FOAM  Mattress TOPPER or a complete new matress for a perminate bed?
If it is a Foam mattress topper for a put away bed where or how easy is it to store?


----------



## robert b (Feb 19, 2009)

what part of leeds are you in. theres a fairly new store opened up at the bottom of lupton avenue leeds 9. it used to be kiwik save now b and m next to romarts they had memory mattress in for 49.99 and they are about 2 inch thick double sizes.


----------



## Marc008 (Feb 20, 2009)

My daughter bought a memory foam mattress for her spare bed and I found it very uncomfortable to sleep on. I would not buy one for my van.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Feb 20, 2009)

james pond said:


> kev_behr ;;  when you go on e-bay take a look at the descriptions, a lot of those matresses are only memory foam on top, 3 or 4 inches; rest often ordinary foam, but you still pay top whack. we just bought a 4inches topper and put it on oue old matress


the one we have fitted is a tempure mattress FROM THE COMPANY  cost not far off 1000 quid (not buy me )was our daughters she has moved away and did not want it so decided to put it in the van what a con when i looked less than half of the thickness was the expensive memory foam and the rest common old sponge, and it was purchased from the tempure company not ebay so beware you can pay upwards of 1700 quid for these items .


----------



## rockhoppers (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi
Just logged on, we bought a complete memory foam mattress (value range) from Zleeps on the internet, it was just on £200 and that was cut to size and delivered to us on the rock, UK mainland delivery is free. Its 3ins of memory foam on foam and seems well comfy.


----------



## Neckender (Feb 20, 2009)

We brought our memory foam topper from Matalan 18 months ago it was very cheap under £50. Best thing we have ever brought. we roll it up like a swiss roll and wrap a luggage strap around it and carry it in the shower cubicle.

John.

Ps it came with a free pillow.


----------



## Paul-vw-california (Feb 24, 2009)

Mandrake, try Raskelf.

They did us a made to measure matress topper and cover for £140 for my VW. Fits around all the bits and bobs in the back and looks like vw made it.


----------



## silverbike (Feb 24, 2009)

We looked at a memory foam mattress topper for our autosleeper symbol but were put off by the price and the size when rolled up. Instead we've bought a double down(?) mattress topper from a stall on Great Yarmouth market. We've put it in a double duvet cover so the extra fabric tucks in and it fits perfectly, smooths out any ridges in the cushions and rolls up smaller than a normal size pillow. (Actually we store it in a pillowcase.) Cost - a tenner!


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Feb 24, 2009)

Paul-vw-california said:


> Mandrake, try Raskelf.
> 
> They did us a made to measure matress topper and cover for £140 for my VW. Fits around all the bits and bobs in the back and looks like vw made it.



i have just fitted the old mattress the one my daughter used to have, not an easy job i can assure you but thanks for the info.


----------

